# Problema simulando amplificadores en LiveWire



## rsturuguay (Ago 9, 2007)

Necesitaria ayuda con el Livewire.

Estuve tratando de simular un preamplificador hi-fi y quizás le haya errado yo en el diseño, pero lo revise varias veces y no he visto algo fuera de lo normal, pero el osciloscopio no me marca nada.

Les dejo en un zip el esquema y el archivo del livewire y me dicen que puede ser.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## jona88 (Dic 5, 2007)

hola rsturuguay. Vos sabes que yo he armado muchos circuitos desde que lo tengo y casi ninguno funciona! No se si los emula mal o que problema hay, la cosa es que no andan! Especialmente los amplificador hechos con transistores. Si alguien sabe cual es el problema que nos lo diga, gracias!


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 5, 2007)

El problema con el livewire es que en el software para calcular las magnitudes usan integradores para predecir el comportamiento en vez de analizarlo y mostrarlo en tiempo real, por lo que siempre q tenes cambios de estado muy significativos se inducen errores en cadena que hacen q ande mal el circuito. Por ejemlo agan la prueba de poner un switch con una resistencia alimentando un led y marquen la opcion de que puedan quemarse los componentes, activen desactiven el switch mientras estan simulando y el led seguro q explote por una corriente y una tension extremadamente altas q son causadas por lo del integrador.


----------



## jona88 (Dic 5, 2007)

haaaa. Pero entonces cual seria el mejor programa para simular todo tipo de circuitos y que funcione?


----------



## Ivan N. (Dic 5, 2007)

Para simular cosas digitales tranquilamente podes usar el livewire, simpre y cuando no tengas activado la opcion de destruccion de componentes .
Yo en lo personal para simular cosas sensillas uso el workbench y si ya es algo mas complicado por el tema de los componentes uso el orcad. El workbench es mucho mas facil de usar que el orcad pero hay veces q no queda otra .


----------



## anto_nito (Dic 27, 2007)

Claro que si funciona el circuito que tu tienes y perfectamente simulado en el livewire, para mi es un buen simulador pero lo que pasa es que no todos lo saben usar  muy bien. Primero cuando tu intentas simularlo no sale nada en el osciloscopio, para hacerlo funcionar ve al menu tools simulacion, Timing Control... y una ves ahi ve a Time Base y ponle 100 microsegundos, y ahora ve al grafico del osciloscopio y ponle en Time 50 microsegundos y vualá tienes funcionndo tu circuito, ahi es donde debes modificar valores del tiempo para poder ver lo que hace tu circuito, lo que sucede es que el programa simula en tiempo real y aveces no es posible ver nada, y es por eso que debes modificar los tiempos para que podamos observr el comportamiento de nuestros circuitos


----------



## rsturuguay (Dic 28, 2007)

Gracias anto_nito. Voy a probar luego y te digo que resultó la experiencia.

Estaba mirando que te registraste ayer y es el primer mensaje que dejas y ya fue una respuesta acertada.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2008)

Ese Circuito no tiene razon de ser. esta mal polarizado es de broma verdad.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 22, 2008)

Te recomiendo que nos pases el circuito original para que podamos compararlo. 


Editado:

Bueno. Ya he encontrado el circuito original.   
Dos errores le encontré. 
1) El capacitor de entrada en vez de 100µF es de 10µf
2) La resistencia en la base del ultimo transistor de la rama negativa es de 4,7 Kohms y no de 600.


----------

